# Bug Out Bag



## apz71 (Oct 7, 2013)

What kind of homemade survival gear or gadgets do you have in your B. O. B Always looking for new ideas?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Most members have a link under their user name that says "bug out bag". If you click it you can see what they have in their bob.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have one of those army net hammocks that I do use but I also prepped it ahead of time with 550 cord so it can easily be converted into a cast net with a few found rocks. Ive caught a couple trout with it in shallow streams


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Breacher Bar

Doesn't scream "WEAPON"

Pry open doors, split wood, cut (hone the factory edge sharp), pop windows open, chiseling, just a multipurpose handy tool.

_"Here's What Their Legal Department Has To Say:

Although the EOD Breacher Tool was developed and designed to enter the real world of urban combat, and with a little work with a file, belt sander, grinder, stone or a rock to it could be sharpened and converted to a Deadly stabbing or slashing instrument we can't recommend it. Likewise, the flat on the handle end should not be used as a skull or rib crusher or for performing other blunt trauma. Sorry these are not returnable. Be safe, and don't play with matches or run with scissors. "_


----------



## breacher2111 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have homemade fire starters made up of a pill bottle, dryer lint, candle wax and a candle wick. They work pretty well and are water proof if you seal them with the wax properly


----------

